# Bottom bracket chasing tool



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

Just a heads up, I know that there are bottom bracket shell threading and chasing tools. 

I want a tool that will chase the threads on a bottom bracket. I've got a few old but good square taper bottom brackets where the threads are a bit trashy.


----------



## Slash5 (Nov 27, 2011)

Depends how bad they are. You could thread a steel lock ring on them to clean up the threads. Or try a thread file.
Thread Repair With a Thread File - webBikeWorld


----------



## Black Squirrel (Oct 13, 2016)

If you are just cleaning up dirty threads I would buy a chromoly bottom bracket shell and cut some slots out of it. Will make a decent die for cleaning dirt and burrs, but won't cut threads.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Most chase and face tools require a substantial financial commitment, Park's version is about $500.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Black Squirrel said:


> If you are just cleaning up dirty threads I would buy a chromoly bottom bracket shell and cut some slots out of it. Will make a decent die for cleaning dirt and burrs, but won't cut threads.


I'm supporting this thought.


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

Well I bit the bullet. Would have been $35 t to have the threads chased with two trips to the bike shop. Purchased a Cyclus Bottom Bracket Threading Tool for $85. Figure it'll come in handy assuming I don't mess anything up. Will let you know how it all works out.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

It's always a 'feel good' sorta thing getting specialty tools. However, as a personal criteria, I need to feel the expense justifies the need. Fortunately, I have never have I had the need to chase BB threads. So, that tool would unlikely never find a space in my quiver. Perhaps bike wrenching for a living could win that decision.


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

Completely understand. Assuming this tool works, or more importantly, I can work it. It'll pay itself off in the next few years. 

I considered expense vs need extensively prior to purchasing my headset tool & derailleur alignment tool. I was very hesitant but after using each around 10x I'm happy to have em laying around when needed. Hopefully I'll have the same experience about this tool


----------



## Slash5 (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm confused. If I understand your original post it was to repair the threads on bottom bracket cups. So you bought the tools to chase a bottom bracket shell?


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

Sorry for the confusion,

The cut lockring idea is perfect for cleaning up the bottom bracket, sadly the shell is worse off than expected, ran a dental pick through the threads 5x and it's just not enough. Lots of rust left the shell threads pretty rough. Hence the need for the thread chaser. Originally it wasn't an option due to cost. Hundreds of dollars for a park tool just wasn't on the table. $85 is a different story.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Perhaps too late, but what I'm hearing you say above sounds like maybe a small gauge wire brush could do the job? Is it just rust and debris in those threads, or are they damaged?


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

Went at the bb shell and bb with a small brass wire brush and degreaser. It did visually clean up the threads but the bb still wants to cross thread every time I try. The cut lockring threads just fine into the bb. So the shell needs a good chasing.


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

Well just to finish this thread off I received the BB chasing tool. Worked as advertised. Bottom bracket installed without a fuss.

Thank you for the tips regarding the lockring, easy way to cleanup the bb cartridge. That'll go in the tool box as well!


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

Cleared2land said:


> It's always a 'feel good' sorta thing getting specialty tools. However, as a personal criteria, I need to feel the expense justifies the need. Fortunately, I have never have I had the need to chase BB threads. So, that tool would unlikely never find a space in my quiver. Perhaps bike wrenching for a living could win that decision.


This is basically where I'm at. I just restored #1. I took it to my LBS. Had them chase the threads and press in the headset cups. I won't ever have a need for this again.
I must admit I can run a higher gear pressing hard before it starts that grind thang now.


----------

